# 200KW AC Motor Controller by Paul Holmes



## Umar.njr11 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hello,

I'm trying to build the AC motor controller following the instructions by Paul. If anyone has any experience building and using the controller, I'd be grateful if you could add some suggestions.

Thanks


----------

